# North Texas Bottle and Collectibles Show



## webe992

The 2nd Annual North Texas Bottle and Collectible Show will be this Saturday, April 10th, from 9AM to 3PM at Wills Point, Texas.  Flyer Attached.  Come Out to the show if you can!  I'll have a table set up.  Look for the guy in the Bluebell Hat.


----------



## Harry Pristis

*Please post images of the show bottles for those of us who can't possibly attend!*


----------



## nhpharm

Good luck Brad!  Wish I could make it.


----------



## webe992

Here are a few photos of some of the dealers at the show yesterday. I’ll post photos of my acquisitions later on.


----------



## webe992

Some of the gems I came home with.


----------



## TxBottleDigger

webe992 said:


> Some of the gems I came home with.


Those gallon cathedrals aren’t the easiest to come by. Around a $400 bottle. How much did you pay ? Happy to own one myself. Mine seems to be newer than yours though.


----------



## webe992

TxBottleDigger said:


> Those gallon cathedrals aren’t the easiest to come by. Around a $400 bottle. How much did you pay ? Happy to own one myself. Mine seems to be newer than yours though.
> View attachment 223215
> 
> View attachment 223216
> View attachment 223219
> View attachment 223218


I picked it up for around $60. The guy i bought it from gave me a really good deal.


----------



## TxBottleDigger

webe992 said:


> I picked it up for around $60. The guy i bought it from gave me a really good deal.


That’s pretty good. I only got mine for $175.


----------



## webe992

I also picked up this milk bottle on the drive home. I’m trying to figure out if it is from Texas Or Louisiana though.


----------



## nhpharm

I think it was technically based in San Antonio but the dairies it controlled were in both Texas and Louisiana and possibly other states as well.  It was a big conglomerate and was publicly traded, I believe.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

Harry Pristis said:


> *Please post images of the show bottles for those of us who can't possibly attend!*



Heading to 1 now- so you got it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Pristis

*I'm pleased to learn that these gallon cathedral pickles are valued in some venues at a level they deserve.








*


----------

